# Exoctic Genetics...White Knuckles



## greenjoe (Dec 1, 2014)

germming now..will post pics  when they 1st sprout...

My bad on the type-o

should be...Genetix......in my Title not Genetics 

View attachment DSC08767.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Never tried Exotic's stuff yet, but that sounds good.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck GreenJoe! Keep us up to date.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 7, 2014)

so ..due to old age i am dropping to many plants lately...i scooped up the dirt and now there will be 2 in this cup
4 out of 5 are showing their stuff...this one is the biggest or tallest of the 4... 

View attachment DSC08797.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 7, 2014)

In for this, like me some exotics


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 8, 2014)

so it looks like 8 of 11 made it...i lost 1...and 2 turned into hollow shells..they did look a bit tiny...not to say small seeds don't work..they do...just saying these did not,but they are still under wrap,i'll give them another few days


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

just some pics...so 1 ..in the post #5,,,that by far is the biggest and was the 1st to pop....but you get the picture..just sprouts for now 

View attachment DSC08811.jpg


View attachment DSC08812.jpg


View attachment DSC08813.jpg


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

cute little babies! 

so fun to watch the sprouts come to life.

Can I ask what your planting medium is comprised of?

The first set of 'true' leaves look a little wild in that 2nd to the last picture.


good luck and green mojo for a healthy and sucessful run


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 9, 2014)

I am using pro mix BX....and just water now


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> I am using pro mix BX....and just water now



cool and thanks,  i have never grown in that yet.

This is from the manufacturer, hope you dont mind me posting....be glad to delete/remove it if you'd prefer....

_Advice from our specialist_ _PRO-MIX® BX continues to be the most popular  growing medium and the most recognized by commercial growers.
 It has a  high water holding capacity and provides good structure for developing  root systems.
*A balanced starter nutrient charge helps transplants  acclimate to their new rooting environment for fast root development.* 
This formulation is perfect for the new or well established grower for  uniform and predictable plant growth. 
_

Wondering 'what' they use for their 'starter charge",.....I looked at their website and can't seem to find it...


anyway, thanks again for answering my question, not meaning to clutter up your journal,..... good luck on a great grow!


----------



## MR1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Good to see them up and healthy.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 9, 2014)

Look who are up and happy to see the world, green mojo to ya


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 12, 2014)

nothing here...my bad


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 12, 2014)

moving along slowly 

View attachment DSC08823.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 12, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> moving along slowly



Almost ready to be transplanted, looking good


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 16, 2014)

4 started to get some sort of wrinkled look to them... 

View attachment DSC08852.jpg


View attachment DSC08853.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2014)

Am I seeing things, or are there two plants in one cup on the first pic. I would pull the one out now.   Greenest of mojo to you.  What lights are you using?


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 16, 2014)

no rose...your eyes are good....that was when i dropped them..scooped it up and 2 went into that cup...and i just pulled it
they are under 4 t'5


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

Might be too much water


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 17, 2014)

they were being pushed up against the floro's......back to normal so it seems


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 22, 2014)

here she is..looking much better 

View attachment DSC08867.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice plant Joe.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 22, 2014)

She's looking good, she might a bigger pot.1-3 gal. But she definitely perked up and turned around for the best


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 22, 2014)

@lyfespan.....they will be going into 3 gal. pot....now just a matter of time for the flowering ones to finish so i could throw these in there...another 2 weeks i believe


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 26, 2014)

greenjoe said:


> @lyfespan.....they will be going into 3 gal. pot....now just a matter of time for the flowering ones to finish so i could throw these in there...another 2 weeks i believe




wow very nice greenjoe! Nice speedy recovery...

Can I ask how long you will wait to flower "after you transplant" ? Do you leave them in their bigger pots a while to establish roots?

I like to wait 7-14 days if going from say a 1 gallon pot, up to a 3~5 gallon pot.


Again, nice recovery


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 3, 2015)

i was ill and could not get to them...lost all but 2 survived


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 6, 2015)

update pic 

View attachment DSC08895.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

Might wanna put her into a bigger pot greenjoe she will love you


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

topped and moved............


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2015)

going into flower next week 

View attachment DSC09011.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Feb 19, 2015)

ok that plant above...is a male...here is the mom...chucked some pollen and made some f2's.....they are both the same pheno type.... 

View attachment DSC09587.jpg


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 6, 2015)

dirty lens...my bad..a VERY berry fragrance 
32 days in 

View attachment DSC09775.jpg


View attachment DSC09777.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

Lookin' good Joe. :aok: 

Coming along.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ya got a young lady putting` her sparkly dress on. She looks good.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 6, 2015)

greenjoe said:


> dirty lens...my bad..a VERY berry fragrance
> 32 days in




Nice, she looks sugary already, cant wait to see the finish, I'm in.

:48:


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks everyone....apparently i have the more blackberry pheno...both mom and dad:vap_smiley:


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 18, 2015)

The aroma she is putting out is making me drunk....This plant is now my most fragrant ever.....now surpasses all in the room...Mr exoctic.......just fuc**** beautiful....and the dad smells no where as strong....as her....BUT very close...i am one happy dude ...so happy i crossed these 2(not a expert at all, but the aroma on both is just about the same and same growth structure). 

View attachment DSC09905.jpg


View attachment DSC09908.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking amazing Joe keep up the great work brother your one of my favorite growers to follow on the forums you always got that new **** on the Go. Positive vibes


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 22, 2015)

I can smell `em too. They lookin` good and they smellin` good. Ain`t smell-a-vision nice ?


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 24, 2015)

@yooper...ya that would be nice.............

getting close now.... 

View attachment DSC00024.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 24, 2015)

It looks great, nice and frosty, it's going to be a nice finish.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2015)

FROSTY,,,and nice.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking great Joe like always.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

chopped..........


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

chopped 

View attachment DSC00088.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

Dried any for a Smoke Report?


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 28, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Dried any for a Smoke Report?


smoked a tiny bud...nice.......but next week will be a smoke report
i am looking forward to running these agaIN..AS A F2   next month


----------



## MR1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice looking buds Joe, will be waiting for the smoke report.:fly:


----------

